# a new to me 421



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I picked up a 421 for $25 that leaked gas. 1980 model. Seems to have good compression. I don't need another blower, but, well, you guys know that doesn't really matter. The PO had installed that front steel bar, not really sure why. The skids and scraper will make it through this winter. Belts seem ok, I'll see if I have spares. It also had some spot painting done, I will probably disassemble and repaint the auger and housing in the spring. I drained the gas and oil. I took off the carb, ultrasonic'd it in soapy water, then blew it dry. Will fully disassemble, clean with carb cleaner, and rebuild with kit. Got new fuel lines run. Will replace carb and muffler gaskets. I took a look underneath, looked pretty good, except for the friction disc is a bit worn, and has a small crack/chip. Do you guys think it will survive till next year? Also, this model calls for 3 oz of 90W in the auger gearbox, I let it drip out for 30 minutes, and seems like only 1 or 2 oz came out. I will measure later on just to see. Glad I drained it, will refill properly.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

HA I have the exact same machine sitting here, Does it have a wire with a loop to pull for the choke like mine, Also the oil level is checked by filling it to the top of the hole instead of having the dip stick, One I have is actually in real good shape and was given to me by a family member to get running and sell because they no longer wanted it and now pay neighbors to clear their drive. One main difference is mine does not have the large augers, Not sure if they were replaced but it has standard augers on this one which I found odd.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

friction disc is a 10 minute job in that machine i say replace it now


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* MAZEL TOV on that 1.:wavetowel2:*


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Dauntae: the choke lever is original on mine, and yes, the oil fill is old school, fill till it pours out. 

Yeah, I'll replace the disc. Sometimes I get too cheap. I assume is just that larger nut to the left of the disc (when that machine is up) that holds the disc assembly on.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

paulm12 said:


> Dauntae: the choke lever is original on mine, and yes, the oil fill is old school, fill till it pours out.
> 
> Yeah, I'll replace the disc. Sometimes I get too cheap. I assume is just that larger nut to the left of the disc (when that machine is up) that holds the disc assembly on.


OH mine is original but may be a bit older, Not sure the year but here is the new carb with the carb box off, Wire was to turn choke on and off.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

that looks like a 1979 version, one year older than mine. I have seen that type of choke lever.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Have you found the owner's manual for yours yet, Toro site has it for download, I am still wondering if the Augers on mine are the original or were they replaced. Have the sheer pins out to grease the fittings and all seems as it should so I wonder if this was around when they were starting the big drum augers.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

looking here, it appears that the 1979 has the smaller drum for the auger than the 1980

https://lookup3.toro.com/partdex/index.cfm?xCaller=Toro&lang=us_en

vs

https://lookup3.toro.com/partdex/index.cfm?xCaller=Toro&lang=us_en

and the French version (but not English) of the 1979 user manual is available here: https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=2770


for reference: 

I get manuals here: https://www.toro.com/en/parts
I get year of mfr here: https://lookup3.toro.com/partdex/index.cfm?xCaller=Toro&lang=us_en


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

You went even deeper than I did on the manuals, Mine is in really good shape but still plan to go through it like you to make sure all is well with it, Still have not tried to run it but was told by the family member who gave it to me it did run well before it sat a few yrs. Not sure what I will do with it, May keep it for my backup or for my girls son to use to learn to make a little of his own money (13 yr old LOL) But I def do like this old machine. Not sure I want to sell it as it's solid but not a big seller price wise but I def like it.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

I was under the impression the '79 had the completely open flite augers and the '80 and '81 had the semi open flite augers. This is about the most successful 2 stage, 21" ever made. These were really handy machines and were only surpassed in usefulness by the '90's single stage series like my model 38190.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Dauntae said:


> Have you found the owner's manual for yours yet, Toro site has it for download, I am still wondering if the Augers on mine are the original or were they replaced. Have the sheer pins out to grease the fittings and all seems as it should so I wonder if this was around when they were starting the big drum augers.


Dauntae

Are the eyes deceiving me or is the impeller blade to the left of the auger gear box bent?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

l have to check on that but I don't think they are, I do not have the sheer pins in and the are not centered as they should be and that one may be pushed closer to the gearbox making it look bent, Greased them and rotated and moved them around to make sure the grease got spread around. I will put the pins in and get a better pic tomorrow, Have another blower getting sold and picked up tomorrow and will be working on them so I will make sure it is not bent.
OK reread and thought you were talking about auger blades LOL It's late) Well now you had me wondering and ran out to take a look, Not bent at all.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

PHEW!

It looks like they used a different design for the 4/21. My 1979 5/24 impeller blades are straight. Although the blade in the foreground is actually a little tweaked


----------

